# Last night gathering.



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We had a gathering of Oklahoma haunt forum members last night. Lots of stuff came up so we couldn't all make it. One forum member, in particular, induced the birth of her grand child just so she wouldn't have to meet me ( I have that effect on women). It ended up being scareme and her husband, my wife and myself. But we had a great time discussing haunting in the buckle of the bible belt. We had dinner, did a little shopping at the Spirit store and went to a small haunted house. We had a blast. And of course, we forgot to take a single pic. 

Funny story, half way through the haunted house ( complete with ghosts, witches, severed heads, and dead little girls) an 'alter call' was made and we were asked if we had Jesus in our hearts( REALLY- this is Oklahoma after all).

It was great to meet someone from this forum, and I hope we can all do this again when life allows it.

Scareme, my wife and I had fun with you and your husband. See you on the 22nd.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

are you SERIOUS????

omg...........lol...........that is hilarious

and yep........i'm a 'Nana' for the 2nd time now..........what an amazing thing to be a part of!!!
its very different to be the side supporting and not be the one delivering and needing support

where'd you guys end up going to eat? and whats the 22nd?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Missed you gypsichic, but congrats on being a grandma for the 2nd time. We met at TGIF on NW Expressway. We met in the bar. I went up to the scariest looking guy in the place and asked "Are you slimy?" I loved being able to ask a stranger that. Too bad it wasn't Sam. Just kidding. Had a great time with Slimy and his wife (how did you get someone so hot?). Now my husband knows I'm not the only one with this obsession. Hope to meet you soon.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol.........too funny

your husband didn't believe there were others like you out there?.........lol

how'd you like the haunted house? was that the one on 10th?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It was really good. Alot of actors for a small haunt. There was one I thought was a doll, but she was a little girl. Scared the **** out of me when she moved. Then she followed us the rest of the house, like a spooky little doll. You really should go see it if you get the chance. I told my kids they should go see it with a couple of their friends. Worth the five bucks.


----------

